# 2 new posters for my newest video



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

these 2 posters are highlighting both fighters(like how a movie will put out a special character poster featuring one of the characters in the movie) ...they are for my newest video called HATE ME NOW that calls into question why many mma fans dislike both koscheck and evans

if your interested i attached the video below too to check out and if u wanna see my other videos, posters, and sigs, check out my site here> http://thehagueproductions.bravehost.com/


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn i can't watch it  

this content isn't allowed where i live.. this happens even more in the last days!? I can barely see any youtube videos because of that...


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea sorry ive noticed that with some of my videos ...its cuz it features a song owned by sony music ...i dunno y they dont let it play in germany ...a little later ill try to upload the video ti vimeo and ill private msg u the link


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

k i uploaded it to vimeo so u should be able to see it ...let me know if it works for u


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey chuck the link you send me is working 
Thanks a lot man! +++rep for you^^

I like it a lot great work, hope I can see a another one in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

no problem man glad u liked it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Where did you find the pics you used behind Rashad and Kos, I have tried like hell to find images like that for making sigs.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Where did you find the pics you used behind Rashad and Kos, I have tried like hell to find images like that for making sigs.


haha well actually its kinda simple cuz for the rashad one i didnt even need to seperate it from the background because that is the background ...when im looking for pics of a fighter and im not finding anything high quality and good ill check out the UFC ppv sites that they used to have

so for rashad i checked out like 88.ufc.com and then ill look through there are the pics they have of them for the fight card and that one was a screenshot i took for the rashad in depth preview part but im not sure which event it was for


----------

